# Arty pic *56k beware*



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Just flexing digicam again..










Geniune Nismo bodykit en route, can't wait!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

simply stunning. :smokin:

Mind if I ask - what are the specs of your wheels and tires? (offset, rim etc) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

phwoaaar...is she single lol  

looks awsome  :smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nismo LMGT4s - 18", normal Skyline offset, 10.5" wide I think (I should know this stuff really!)


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning Darren


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

very nice! :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking good Darren mate.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Still got your dodgy plates then punk.

Looks like it could do with some Zaino!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

dont think the pic is big enough  

im scrolling around on a 20" monitor!!! lol!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*sigh* - cars like yours make me miss mine.

That looks great.

Cem


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks for all the kind comments. 

Will update thread when kit arrives and is fitted to show other people interested in the kit before and after comparison pics.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

like it so much it's now my work desktop wallpaper


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Gorgeous! (but i'd still have the LM  ) I love the wheels.


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

a bot of an off topic question, but what camera do you use???


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pic mate, WHAT A CAR!!!  

alex


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Kim2770 said:


> a bot of an off topic question, but what camera do you use???


Bought one of those Sony DSC-P200 7.2 Megapixel jobbies. Not as good as an SLR but a great camera for a novice. Original image of the above is 3072 x 2304!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Still looking good mate. Miss her like hell as she was my first 34  The Nismo kit will finish her off. Are you getting the Z-tune bumper?????

Regards


Gerry


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

No, opted for the regular one in the end - I prefer it to be honest.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great pictures Daz!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

In case you missed it first time - that looks great.....

cem


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks Cem, and everyone else. Given how close to perfection your R34 Nur was Cem your positive comments are particularly welcomed. 

It occured to me after posting that I'm not sure there was a lot of point me posting a picture of a standard-ish looking R34 GTR. Obviously I'm very proud of it and its my pride and joy, but in context of the other cars usually shown in the Members Gallery its fairly unmolested. Will look better when Nismo kit is on.

Cem - when are we going to that _that_ conversation then eh?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Just thought I'd resurrect this thread, as I got my car back today 










Car needs a polish really - I couldn't wait to get a pic though 

Makes quite a difference, subtle but purposeful. Wish I'd got the rear quarters now though, or at least found out a way of fitting them with the TS rear carbon diffuser.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Fantastic Durzel....Ever since you said keep an eye on this thread for an update ive been waiting impatiently...all i can say is wow!! beautiful mate, look after it 

Cheers,

suhail


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking good chief. Can't wait to get mine back next week with it's new Bronze LM GT4s on


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Durzel how do you get those wheels gleaming - I need a welding mask for the shine!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks very, very nice mate. I'll have a proper look at GT Battle


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

duka said:


> Durzel how do you get those wheels gleaming - I need a welding mask for the shine!!


Trick of the light I think


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

looking fantastic!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks stunning. Nismo kit really finishes off a already nice car. 

Like you've said yourself; nice and subtle but at the same time purposeful. 

BTW did you consider the Z-Tune bumper? Not saying that I like it, I actually prefer the original nismo bumper (no offence to any z-tune bumper owners)

Could you kindly PM me the prices that we discussed last time on PM. Thanks


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning :smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Looks stunning. Nismo kit really finishes off a already nice car.
> 
> Like you've said yourself; nice and subtle but at the same time purposeful.
> 
> ...


Will do, I'll have to dig out the invoice 

I did have the option of going for the Z-tune bumper - it was marginally more expensive but like you I honestly prefer the original. Each to their own though.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Glad someone bears the same thought as me!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Love it :smokin: 

you need a nice industrial back drop for some more pics though!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly car and great shine on her too


----------



## JUMPMAN.R23 (Jun 14, 2005)

agreed! makes an awesome desktop back ground!!!!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very nice Durzel.  
If you want to see how the Nismo side skirt matches with the TopSecret rear diffuser vortex generator, then I think you can see it on the pic of my car on Dino's blog.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Definitely looks better without your fat head behind the wheel!


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

Stunning....awsome picture mate.....'Set as Backround'


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

where bouts in wiltshire are you durzel, i live near cirencester and i have to come and look at your car!!!!!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Around Trowbridge area


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

very nice


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Durzel said:


> Around Trowbridge area



Nice, not very far then, when you have time id love to come and have a look mate!!!


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

druel......

mark


----------



## Gatso (Apr 30, 2005)

Stunning car....

My wife drives the long way home just to oggle at it....

It's the only thing that would part her from her Supra !

Just hope you never decide to sell it as I'm sure she would divorce me if I didn't buy it for her (and that would bankrupt me).....

Drive carefully......

Gerry


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

could you please email me the original at Kim2770 (A) faladsgarden.se ??

would love to examine that picture some more!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Durzel...I am in AWE!!!! SHe looks superb. Fancy selling her back to me  Take a pic so i can see how the diffuser belends in....Did you get that silly laquer chip repaired?

Cheers

Gerry


----------

